# Seiki Blu-ray player any good?



## puma99dk| (May 31, 2017)

I am looking for a stand-alone blu-ray since all for pc is locked and can only be change region like 5times or so on Windows 10 I was thinking if a stand-alone for the tv was better, not going any surround or so only speakers from the tv.

I fell over this Seiki U Vision Ultra HD 4K UPSCAL Blu-ray player model *SR4KP1 *on ebay it's said to be region free/multi region: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKI-U-V...080933?hash=item3f74a79b25:g:SZAAAOSwImRYj43S
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKI-U-V...080933?hash=item3f74a79b25:g:SZAAAOSwImRYj43S
So I wonder if anyone know the brand and maybe the model or can tell me if the same priced LG or smth will be able to do the same since I got some US/JP Blu-ray I would like to see from time to time.


----------



## JunkBear (May 31, 2017)

What country are you from? Usually I suggest older blurays because they have a code to make it international and they are not filled with softwares like Netflix, Youzu and many other channels stuff thats gonna become useless when thé dvd maker and the software like it happened in Sony with Facebook or LG with Youtube


----------



## puma99dk| (May 31, 2017)

JunkBear said:


> What country are you from? Usually I suggest older blurays because they have a code to make it international and they are not filled with softwares like Netflix, Youzu and many other channels stuff thats gonna become useless when thé dvd maker and the software like it happened in Sony with Facebook or LG with Youtube



this Seiki doesn't have ethernet or wireless so I don't believe it has Netflix and more available.

I am in the EU region, but I still import anime and movies from Japan and US.


----------



## JunkBear (May 31, 2017)

If you dont mind ordering older blueray but new stock I would suggest LG BD-550 or BD-551. Its only YouTube, Picasa and Accuweather inside. YouTube doesnt work anymore but the weather yes and Picasa i guess so bécause they belongs to Google. Its à larger model but slim and you have à front usb port to watch what you want. I have this model and I removed permanently the area limits. Just followed YouTube.


----------

